# Probleme mit Speichercard



## woni (3. April 2006)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Speichercard meiner Digitalkamera.
Ich kann mir die Bilder zwar auf der Kamera ansehen, aber wenn ich sie über den Card-Reader oder über ein Verbindungskabel am Computer ansehen will, erkennt er zwar die Card, aber auf dieser ist nichts drauf.
Hab schon mehrere Card-Reader, PCs oder Kameras probiert, bei Kameras funktioniert alles, aber am PC nichts.
Kann es sein das eine Kamera anders als ein Computer zugreift?
Kann ich mir die Bilder irgendwie von der Karte auf den PC holen?

Greetz woni


----------



## burnobaby (4. Mai 2006)

Das kann sehr gut sein! Speichkarten sind anders formatiert! War es von Anfang an so? Dann würd ich gleich mal zu deinem Dealer laufen und ihn das ausprobieren lassen. Wenn nicht, schreib noch mal ne Antwort!
Du könntest auch in ein Fotogeschäft gehen und fragen, was die machen können!

Wenn keine wichtigen Bilder drauf sind kannst du sie auch einfach mal über den Comp. formatieren und dann mal testen!

Lg Burno


----------



## TeamSynatic (26. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht musst du die Software deines Kameraherstellers installieren (falls vorhanden), da manche Software über die kamerainterne Speicherkartenzugriffsroutine auf die Bilder zugreift!
Und da die Kamera sie anzeigt, könnte es funktionieren...


----------

